# 240 to S15 body conversion question



## playa_ryan13 (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm currently saving for a 240 hatchback and i was wondering if i could use any fender from a s15 to a 89-93 240 hatchback. Theres a widebody ings s15 fender i saw on japanparts.com that i want to get. Thanks


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I dont think you can use the OEM fenders. You have to use the conversion fenders for the S13.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

If they are metal you can use them but you will need to get a panel beater to weld on the end of the 240sx fender and give them a massage to fit. Expensive but possible.
These fenders may be fibreglass though so that isnt going to work. Fibreglass can be altered though so same sort of deal, instead use a fibreglass shop instead of a panelbeater and take a mould of the 240sx ones to get a hybrid fender.


----------



## playa_ryan13 (Apr 26, 2003)

Im thinking that they are fiberglass and if i have too i will get them altered by a fiberglass shop. When i get my 240 i hope that i can find a great shop that can help me out with my master plan. Thanks guys


----------



## runyun (May 2, 2003)

I believe they already have S13-S15 wide body fenders...

(fiberglass)

So - fenders for a S15 front end conversion on a S13... plus widebody


----------

